# RMI Stub Problem



## Peter2010 (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Server und einen Client programmiert, die mit Hilfe von RMI Methoden über das Netzwerk aufrufen, 
Der Client verbindet sich mit dem Server und im debugger kann man die anfänglichen Methodenaufrufe mitverfolgen, bei dem Punkt bei dem der Client die Methode getPlayerName(int) im Server versucht aufzurufen , kommt 

beim debuggen in eclipse folgende Fehlermeldung auf Client Seite "Source not found" für 
ImplNetOjim_Stub.getPlayerName(int) line : not available

1) Bevor ich die Stub erzeuge , habe ich mir den java source Code von ImplNetOjim angeguckt und in diesem ist die Methode getPlayerName(int) implementiert. Warum kann er diese dann nicht in der Stub ansprechen ?

ImplNetOjim implementiert die Methoden die für den Client über das Netzwerk zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

die ImplNetOjim_Stub.class ist im package im Client Projekt enthalten, 

Brauche ich jetzt den source code zu ImplNetOjim_Stub.class ?


----------



## tuxedo (14. Feb 2011)

Sieht so aus. Der Stub ist ja nur ein Proxy-Objekt, das die Remote-Interfaces implementiert. Wenn du das nun debuggen willst, brauchst du den Source der Klasse die die Remote-Interfaces atatsächlich implementiert.


----------



## KytoN (16. Feb 2011)

Ist der Stub aktuell? Ist die Methode im Remote-Interface aufgeführt?


----------



## tuxedo (16. Feb 2011)

Seit Java 5 werden die Stubs doch intern automatisch kreiert. Wo soll da der Stub dann nicht aktuell sein (außer bei generellen Classpath-Problemen).

- Alex


----------

